# betta photography practice



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

so i am practicing photography on my Betta. There has been a few minor editing but nothing major just exposure like stuff. tell me what you guys think








my personal favorite^^^








^^^i may need to enhance the detail on him in this one








this one didn't turn out how i wanted but oh well.








i really like this one too^^^ looks very natural

feel free to post some of your own below


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I really like the last picture!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

:welldone:thank you im waiting for the evening to come so i can get some pictures with different lighting.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love how the last picture shines! what kind of camera do you use? I have a Rebel T3i <3 I am still loving it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I want that fish!


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

You'd make a killing as a betta photographer, haha, so many people on here always need help with illnesses and no one can help them cause they struggle taking pictures. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

omg thanks i use a fugifilm xp 14megapixel waterproof camera. works like a charm


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OH wow water proof and all! 8D very nice!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

i think when im done tanking spanish im gonna get into a photography class in junior year


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

you should! I really wish I had taken photography at my collage but at the time they did not have a class like that. I took Graphic design instead. ^^


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

it really surprises me malibu is so photogenic but yet he is super camera shy, if thats not an oxymoron


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha! Maybe he thinks you are the paparazzi. XD

both of my fish and the rest of my pets love the camera. When I am in an Artist block, my camera is my inspiration. one minute I will be taking photos like mad and than I will be drawing. LOL


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

haha thats hilarious


----------



## FlotsamandJetsam (Oct 14, 2013)

really nice!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Great pictures. I need to upgrade to a real camera and not just the camera on my phone...haha.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

omg aerial pictures were so difficult!!! took like 60 pictures and only 3 came out good ---________---- well here they are:


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> omg thanks i use a fugifilm xp 14megapixel waterproof camera. works like a charm


I love this camera, I bought one so I could take pictures of the kids in the pool. Great pictures!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

kjnewcome said:


> I love this camera, I bought one so I could take pictures of the kids in the pool. Great pictures!


right it takes good pics in the tank too (muhahaha)


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> right it takes good pics in the tank too (muhahaha)


It sure does! I haven't used mine for my bettas but I did with my pond fish ad I have some wonderful pictures. I'm going to have to charge my battery and stick it in a few tanks tomorrow. lol


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't see the photo?


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

kjnewcome said:


> It sure does! I haven't used mine for my bettas but I did with my pond fish ad I have some wonderful pictures. I'm going to have to charge my battery and stick it in a few tanks tomorrow. lol


how did they turn out?


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> how did they turn out?


I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. My uncle passed away and I've been really busy this week. I'm going to try in a few days, as soon as I get my daughter Halloween costume done. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

aww im sorry for your loss take your time


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> aww im sorry for your loss take your time


Thank you! It has been a rough week for me.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

same for me my 18 year old cousin had her baby and the baby has spina bithada


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> same for me my 18 year old cousin had her baby and the baby has spina bithada


Oh how sad! I'll say prayers for the baby.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Glory said:


> omg aerial pictures were so difficult!!! took like 60 pictures and only 3 came out good ---________---- well here they are:



These are amazing shots from above!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow those aerial shots look amazing! did you tempt him with food to come to the surface lol

btw is there already a thread were we can post pics of photography practice ?


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> wow those aerial shots look amazing! did you tempt him with food to come to the surface lol
> 
> btw is there already a thread were we can post pics of photography practice ?


at first i did then he thought i still had food but i didnt :twisted::lol:. and no but you are free to post pics of your photography on this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok thx!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a picture to start off


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OH my! what a beautiful betta you have there litelboyblu. I love the Designs on his head. <3


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah he has such a beautiful marbling


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! i loved him ever since i layed eyes on him (he was from AB) 
SO IM BREEDING HIM ^_^!!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

i wish i could afford ab bettas


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OOoooh he will have wonderful babies. =D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks tree!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Here is a picture to start off


It's a panda!!! Good to know his genes will live on hehe


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> It's a panda!!! Good to know his genes will live on hehe


XD thanks ! the female i have for him is from snowflake311 ^_^ im pretty happy I'm in the conditioning stage right now =D (i might even name him panda thats a good name lol)


----------



## Arista (Oct 29, 2013)

They're beautiful pictures! And beautiful betta


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

changed my profile pick he's my first ee hmpk he's in a 5 gallon planted tank


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

My newest male aka my dream betta ever since I got into breeding them he's an import from Thailand


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

wow what a beauty


----------

